# Turbos with sport suspension.....some will get it.....some won't.



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Was talking with the credit manager at my dealership today and I asked about
a VW listing that mentioned sport suspension being included in cars up to 'week 42'
and not in those after that date. Since 'week 45' forward was when the 3 gauge 
pod was being included in cars, it looked to me that getting a car with both features 
would not be possible. This fellow then told me that going forward (from Jan, 2012),
cars being built would have, in some cases. the comfort suspension.......and in other
cases the sport suspension. He told me it was a 70% - 30% breakdown but didn't 
remember which suspension was being built with the 70%. On the plus side, all 2012
built vehicles should be getting the 3 gauge pod........unless another round of 'parts
shortages' prevent the gauges from being installed. It would be a 'crime' for a customer
ordering a turbo in the new year to want the sport suspension and then find out upon
delivery of his vehicle that this wasn't the case. A conversation with your sales rep 
should be made if you are awaiting a car recently being built or one that is about to be
built. Perhaps he can note your preference on your order. Also, keep in mind that most,
if not all, dealers are automatically including the $270 worth of options concerning 
Monster Mats and the First Aid Kit in your ordered car. All five black stick-shift cars that 
recently came up for sale near me have them included, but only one of the five had the
sport suspension. All five had vin numbers that were quite close to each other with mine
ending in 21391. At present there is 'no charge' for the spost suspension even though VW
did originally list it as having a cost of $500.


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

ridgeman,

That's interesting about the Sport Suspensions because I can't find anywhere on my window sticker where it mentions that my car has it but it was apparently built in September of '11. 

In fact, if using the last digits of the VIN is correct then mine was the 9933rd one built. 

How do I find out or how can I tell?


----------



## htg39 (Oct 2, 2011)

*Turbos w/ sport suspension*

Well this will throw that into a Cocked Hat------I am SUPPOSE TO have a Turbo on line as we speak--that I was told will have the Sport Suspension, but NO GAUGES...it is aTurbo w/ No Sunroof but will have the Zenon and 19" Wheels....................Further order shows no Mat or First Aid Kit...........Sounds to me that as the car gets Built they then decide what gets whats or even Better the Mexicans sleep a lot so if it passes his station there goes your Option......Harvey ITS A JOKE......MAYBE My friend "PLEX" can check the order again---that always makes for another Adventure to see what VW is up to now........ 5 MONTHS AND COUNTING.....HARVEY


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

plex03 said:


> That's interesting about the Sport Suspensions because I can't find anywhere on my window sticker where it mentions that my car has it but it was apparently built in September of '11.


The ride should be clear evidence of the Sport Suspension - very BMWesque and firm. And, it corners much flatter than the regular suspension.

Bill


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

htg39 said:


> Well this will throw that into a Cocked Hat------I am SUPPOSE TO have a Turbo on line as we speak--that I was told will have the Sport Suspension, but NO GAUGES...it is aTurbo w/ No Sunroof but will have the Zenon and 19" Wheels....................Further order shows no Mat or First Aid Kit...........Sounds to me that as the car gets Built they then decide what gets whats or even Better the Mexicans sleep a lot so if it passes his station there goes your Option......Harvey ITS A JOKE......MAYBE My friend "PLEX" can check the order again---that always makes for another Adventure to see what VW is up to now........ 5 MONTHS AND COUNTING.....HARVEY


Harvey, 

I think your next update is for the 17th of this month if I remember correctly. I'll have to check.


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

UTE said:


> The ride should be clear evidence of the Sport Suspension - very BMWesque and firm. And, it corners much flatter than the regular suspension.
> 
> Bill


Under most circumstances I'd go with this assessment without hesitation, however, I'm coming off a truck. 

That being said, I do get the BMW feel. Very responsive steering and go-kart like. Very little body roll but I checked my sticker again and it does not mention the Sport Suspension so I can't confirm either way. 

I'd love to see some comparison photos between the two. 

The only other thing I can think of is that early on in the configurator, it only showed Sport Suspension and with mine being built so early, perhaps it wasn't listed as such on the window sticker.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

plex03 said:


> ridgeman,
> 
> That's interesting about the Sport Suspensions because I can't find anywhere on my window sticker where it mentions that my car has it but it was apparently built in September of '11.
> 
> ...


There may very well be a number or letter at a specific point in the vin number that dictates
whether the car has a sport or comfort suspension but that, if so, would have to come from
someone like a person at a VW service dept who knows what each sequential letter and 
number stands for. The only way I was able to ascertain that my car has the sport suspension
is because the dealer listed that information at the www.cars.com site. When I found 
the same car at Ebaymotors (Ebay # 220947015921) it appeared in a framed section in the
body of the cars options. It referred to First Aid Kit, Turbo Front/Rear Rubber Mat Kit and
lastly Sport Suspension.

Also did an interesting exercise at www.cars.com - I plotted in the 2.0 Turbo Cars, then added
in the box on the lower left side the typed in words sport suspension followed by selecting the
category exact phrase. 38 cars nationwide popped up with 36 being automatics and 2 being
manual shift. As you examine the specifics, I found one car stating both the 3 gauge pod and
the sport suspension. The second one I looked at said '3 gauge pod Credit'. Both of these were
automatics and I didn't have the time to dig into all the others. You can also note vin numbers
for each car.

Another tid bit to throw us off is that my car does not refer to the 3 gauge pod in any way at
both the Ebay and Cars.com sites. Because the dealer sent a photo taken while talking with
the manager at my dealership (they are both friends), it could be confirmed that the car in
question does have the 3 gauge pod. For reasons I do not know, it was left off the ads.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

htg39 said:


> Well this will throw that into a Cocked Hat------I am SUPPOSE TO have a Turbo on line as we speak--that I was told will have the Sport Suspension, but NO GAUGES...it is aTurbo w/ No Sunroof but will have the Zenon and 19" Wheels....................Further order shows no Mat or First Aid Kit...........Sounds to me that as the car gets Built they then decide what gets whats or even Better the Mexicans sleep a lot so if it passes his station there goes your Option......Harvey ITS A JOKE......MAYBE My friend "PLEX" can check the order again---that always makes for another Adventure to see what VW is up to now........ 5 MONTHS AND COUNTING.....HARVEY


Harvey - With regard to the Mat Kit and the First Aid Kit. As best as I can tell, these items are
technically dealer supplied items but it seems that some dealers, maybe most, automatically 
add the two items so they can add on the extra $270 to the sale. My specific order, when written
up back in August, did not include the extra two items ($270) in the order...anywhere.....and 
had I waited for my originally ordered car and found the dealer trying to include them, I would
definitely have balked, referring specifically to my signed order. Maybe they try this 'automatic
ad on' with all customers and then only back off if the customer can show it wasn't in the 
original 'write up' order. I knew fully well what the MSRP base price of the car was and only
allowed them to add the $770 ship charge to be combined in the Total Unit Price since the
ship charge didn't appear anywhere else on the form. If they slip that extra charge into the
Total Unit Price then maybe it would be more difficult for the customer to get them to remove
it. Also, I'm a bit confused by your order? I don't see how your specific car can be built by using
the vw.com build site? With no sunroof being ordered, I see you locked in to the Base Turbo
Sport. Only the last of the three variations offered have the 19" wheels but with a sunroof.
Am I not aware of something?


----------



## KNEWBUG (Sep 13, 2011)

*Mine was built August 2011 stated on the sticker on the door jam*

It mentions Sport Suspension on the window sticker......






KNEWBUG


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

I was under the impression that by law it would have to show on the window sticker
but until Bill of Utah confirms it, I accept NOTHING !


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

KNEWBUG said:


> It mentions Sport Suspension on the window sticker......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah hah.....you may have solved the mystery. On the newer ones it shows up over where the options/packages are.


----------



## htg39 (Oct 2, 2011)

*turbo w/sport suspension*

At this time I don't believe anything I hear from VW---I still like my Mexican sleeping theory the best, but back in December I was told my Original order with the Sunroof etc is still in the system and will be built with early summer Delivery.......SO SUPPOSEDLY VW direct had a car in the System that was redirected to my Dealer with the order # that it was placed with........last month they were told by VW that it will not have the sunroof which we knew or the Gauges---or the other itms Mat etc........it showed Deliveryto the Dealer on or about 3/24/12 or maybe they meant 3/14/13........
I know, and I am sorry I forgot his name but "Plex" has the order # and did verify it being built MAYBE the middle of this month........
You could Write a novel about this Fiasco..........its lucky I have the Launch Edition with a Radio that is Horrible but otherwise its great.....HPLEX Do you still have my new order #?????? I misplaced it in my horrible Filing system.....PS Don't feel bad for me-----I have a 2012 Corvette ZR1 and a new Camaro ZL1 Built and almost on the way from Canada........Harvey


----------



## htg39 (Oct 2, 2011)

*Turbos w/ sport suspension*

By the way my Launch Edition Turbo also lists Sport Suspension on the Window Sticker.......and I am Sorry again...."PLEX".........................Harvey


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Since it is and always has been referred to by VW as an 'option', that would make sense.
I assume they (VW) just enjoyed playing 'ping-pong' from side to side with its listing,
maybe even sometimes allowing it to fall off the table, totally out of view. Nothing this 
company does surprises me after allowing people to order a car in August and not have
a chance at getting it anywhere from 6 to 8 months....and maybe even longer. They should
have waited the necessary time to get all their ducks in a row, and then allow ordering with
delivery taking no more than 6 to 8 weeks.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

So does what does the Sports Suspension consist of... stiffer sway-bars, stiffer springs, different dampers and bushings?


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

ridgemanron said:


> I was under the impression that by law it would have to show on the window sticker but until Bill of Utah confirms it, I accept NOTHING !


Maybe your standards should be higher?

Having said that, confirmed.

Bill


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

Cadenza_7o said:


> So does what does the Sports Suspension consist of... stiffer sway-bars, stiffer springs, different dampers and bushings?


Good question. VW has not officially listed Sport Suspension components on the Beetle. But, we what we do know is the Golf GTI shares the Turbo Beetle Chassis. And, that model’s Sport Suspension includes:

Thicker anti-roll bars
Stiffer springs
Increased damping rate
About 1/2" lowered ride height

Bill


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

htg39 said:


> At this time I don't believe anything I hear from VW---I still like my Mexican sleeping theory the best, but back in December I was told my Original order with the Sunroof etc is still in the system and will be built with early summer Delivery.......SO SUPPOSEDLY VW direct had a car in the System that was redirected to my Dealer with the order # that it was placed with........last month they were told by VW that it will not have the sunroof which we knew or the Gauges---or the other itms Mat etc........it showed Deliveryto the Dealer on or about 3/24/12 or maybe they meant 3/14/13........
> I know, and I am sorry I forgot his name but "Plex" has the order # and did verify it being built MAYBE the middle of this month........
> You could Write a novel about this Fiasco..........its lucky I have the Launch Edition with a Radio that is Horrible but otherwise its great.....HPLEX Do you still have my new order #?????? I misplaced it in my horrible Filing system.....PS Don't feel bad for me-----I have a 2012 Corvette ZR1 and a new Camaro ZL1 Built and almost on the way from Canada........Harvey


Harvey, 

I still have your number and I will check again on the 17th. Your car should be in production so March delivery sounds about right. 

I will send you a private message on the 17th or 18th.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Since Harvey has some kind of a special 'in' with VW, perhaps he can have a couple of
Scirocco R's directed from across the pond to Bill and me here in 'the states'? Preferably
left-hand drive but Bill and I will take whatever we can get. P.S. - Have them add the 
Recaro Sportster Seats that they have as an option. - Thanks !


----------



## VR6Now (Dec 31, 2000)

The Japanese tsunami washed away some of the sport suspensions last year. Ok, that was not funny but it was reason VW omitted back up cameras in Tiguans, Touaregs, etc. 

I understand that product launches are sometimes challenging events but the beetle launch is an accident that keeps on happening. On the pending orders, VW needs to be clear on what will and will not be includded and when it will be coming. One should not have to go to an internet forum to try to guess what in the heck is going on.

I can get the 3 gauge pod but not the sport suspension. I can have a manual but not the turbo. I can have a sunroof at the end of the model year. If I had an order in the system, I would be close to the point of just letting it drop. Its just too complicated to get something close to what you want without busting a blood vessel. At what point is it more trouble than its worth. I am waiting for the TDI but if they don't have things sorted out by its launch, I'm not going to even attempt a purchase.


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

VR6Now said:


> I am waiting for the TDI but if they don't have things sorted out by its launch, I'm not going to even attempt a purchase.


In a press release for the Chicago auto show, VW announced the Beetle TDI will be designated a 2013 model when it appears "this Summer." Converted into real English, this means we may see the Beetle TDI by Winter.

Bill


----------



## cWade (May 26, 2010)

*Launch Edition*

I had reserved a black launch edition at first notice but it became so confusing I had my deposit returned. I couldn't get answers from VW and the local dealer knew less than I did.
I do have a nice black lacquer box w/carbon fibre inlay lid containing a key they sent as part of the promotion.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

cWade said:


> I had reserved a black launch edition at first notice but it became so confusing I had my deposit returned. I couldn't get answers from VW and the local dealer knew less than I did.
> I do have a nice black lacquer box w/carbon fibre inlay lid containing a key they sent as part of the promotion.


That explains it ! You opened Pandora's Box and now more blight abounds for all of us to 
suffer from. For eternity if I remember correctly, but I won't swear to that unless Bill 
confirms it. I should have realized something strange was going on when Ferdie Porsche 
appeared in my dream and laughed and laughed when I asked if my car was really close to
arrival. As he exited the dream, I distinctly heard him say, 'Dumbkoff'!


----------



## Steamboat (Jan 19, 2012)

Like Plex03, my Launch list the sport suspension as a standard feature.


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

Steamboat said:


> Like Plex03, my Launch list the sport suspension as a standard feature.


Sport Suspension is not listed anywhere on my Window Sticker but mine was built prior to week 42 so I still don't know if I have it or not. 


The myriad of differences on the early models is a complete head-scratcher. 



3 different tire manufacturers on the Turbo up to this point.
Interior configurations arriving in combinations that are unavailable in the vw.com configurator
Some with and some without Sport Suspension despite how at one time that's all the vw.com website showed
 Random builds with gauge pods
Bi-xenon/LED's showing up on cars which according to the vw.com configuarator shouldn't come with them


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Mine had the sport suspension but I've already replaced it with lowering springs


----------



## GBK (Feb 17, 2012)

Ron, when are you coming to work for us?


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

GBK said:


> Ron, when are you coming to work for us?


Welcome to the forum, David.

Bill


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Just for the record. Dave...and his 'tag team' partner Jeff can do magical wonders
for customers. How they pulled off that trade with the dealer in N.J. who had my car
was something to behold. The way I heard the story, it was like one of those 'good cop' -
'bad cop' routines. Dave lets it be known to the other dealer that Jeff has some serious
violation information dealing with the man's past......but that he, Dave, can make sure 
it never see's the light of day if he agrees to give up the only 'Stick Shift' Turbo Beetle 
he has with both the 'sport suspension' and the '3 gauge pod'. The man 'caved' rather 
than risk the chance Jeff really had something on him.


----------



## ltlebug (Jan 12, 2012)

the good news is that my red turbo will have a sport suspension  the bad news is that I still have no idea when I will get it . Dealer checked my order and there is no update at all!!!!


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

ltlebug said:


> the good news is that my red turbo will have a sport suspension  the bad news is that I still have no idea when I will get it . Dealer checked my order and there is no update at all!!!!


Do you have a Comm #?


----------



## htg39 (Oct 2, 2011)

*Turbos w/ sport suspension*

Drew and Everybody: I never posted this or was anybody on this forum Aware unlike the Camaro and Corvette Forum----that my Wife of 43 Years has had ALS for the last 4 Years......God finally put her out of her misery last Wednesday.....I will love her and miss her Forever but it was time......
Drew thanks for the info about my Beetle------of course seeing is Believing and now the Mystery awaits on exactly will show up on this order-----the only thing I do know Supposedly is that NO SUNROOF or Guauges....
Thanks again but we are going through our Mourning period and I have new Guests in the house..... ---my Dealer is on another planet--I guess along with the VW higher ups who can't seem to handle this Build System...Harvey


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

htg39 - thank you for sharing. May God bless you and your family.

Bill


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

htg39 said:


> Drew and Everybody: I never posted this or was anybody on this forum Aware unlike the Camaro and Corvette Forum----that my Wife of 43 Years has had ALS for the last 4 Years......God finally put her out of her misery last Wednesday.....I will love her and miss her Forever but it was time......
> Drew thanks for the info about my Beetle------of course seeing is Believing and now the Mystery awaits on exactly will show up on this order-----the only thing I do know Supposedly is that NO SUNROOF or Guauges....
> Thanks again but we are going through our Mourning period and I have new Guests in the house..... ---my Dealer is on another planet--I guess along with the VW higher ups who can't seem to handle this Build System...Harvey


So sorry to hear about your loss. Even when we know the time for a loved one to leave us is
expected, the feeling of personal loss brings such sadness. You're like a family member to many
of us on this site, Harvey, and I'm sure a whole host of site members will agree.


----------

